# Bonnie & Clyde - a new day dawns for the lovers.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't say enough good things about Bonnie & Clyde. They are sweet and quiet and great around my dogs - very special loves. 

Bron


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope they find an equally special home :wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Bron! Have sent this out to some West Coast friends. Hope they find a wonderful forever home together!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're so cute,I know they'll find a home together...♥♥♥


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a precious little pair!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love them so much! I'm praying that they find a wonderful home.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What an adorable couple! Thanks for rescuing them. Fingers crossed that they go to a forever home together!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So precious!! Did you have the vet look at Clyde's tongue issue?? I cross posted them on my FB page. I just adore these two so much!!! Such darlings!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Praying for the most perfect family for these two Bron---it should not be long~


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bron, 
Thanks for the video. This pair have totally stolen my heart. :wub: I esp love it when Bonnie tilts her head, to look around Clyde. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Bron,
> Thanks for the video. This pair have totally stolen my heart. :wub: I esp love it when Bonnie tilts her head, to look around Clyde. :wub:


Kandis, ahhhhmmmmm, what is holding you up here?:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They are so adorable. :wub::wub::wub: I'm praying that someone gets both of them. They are just amazing and deserve to live a happy life together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They look so cute with their new haircuts. What sweeties. I just know that they will find the PERFECT home. And I so want them to stay together.

I may know someone in Santa Monica that may be interested. She is a friend that had two of my Lhasa show retirees. The Lhasas passed away last year at 17. She's a wonderful home and would really like 2. 

I will email her tonight and then give her a call tomorrow. When will they be available for adoption?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> They look so cute with their new haircuts. What sweeties. I just know that they will find the PERFECT home. And I so want them to stay together.
> 
> I may know someone in Santa Monica that may be interested. She is a friend that had two of my Lhasa show retirees. The Lhasas passed away last year at 17. She's a wonderful home and would really like 2.
> 
> I will email her tonight and then give her a call tomorrow. When will they be available for adoption?


That would be so super Lynn!!!! What a fabulous idea!!!

They are just so precious and you can just tell they adore eachother. It wouldn't be right to separate these two, they have been through everything together so they deserve to have a happy and loving home to experience together!!!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

They both look so sweet and cute. I'm really hoping that they get adopted together. A bond like theirs is too special to break. I'm sure their forever home is right around the corner, thanks to your kind heart and hard work.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Bonnie claims her bed.*

Bonnie's first night at my house - she decided the toy box was the place to be.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, such sweet little faces. I wish I could take them. 
They are in my prayers - let the most perfect family come and give them a loving home.
How sad, that there are so many babies in a need of a new forever home:smcry::smcry::smcry:.

On the other hand - how wonderful there are the people like you, who still care about the future and well-being of these precious angels.

Thank you.

Katie & Charlie


----------

